# LMU



## elcineman (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone out there currently in LMU's undergrad Film Dept? I'm presently a freshman in UNO's Film Dept (got full scholarship, one big reason why I'm there). I did visit LMU film dept this past summer, it's fantastic. How hard is it to transfer there? My GPA is approx 3.5. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## zephyr568 (Dec 3, 2009)

I was just accepted to LMU and I'm also curious about the program. I have not been able to visit yet because I live all the way in Massachusetts.


----------



## mcescalante (Dec 4, 2009)

zephyr, I'm in a similar situation, actually VERY similar. I live in MA, and I'm going to submit my app there in the next week or so. I hope I get in, and I'll have to get out there and tour!


----------



## BlackJack23 (Dec 5, 2009)

zephyr568 did you apply for the spring semester?


----------



## zephyr568 (Dec 6, 2009)

mcescalante- It's nice to hear that there are others from MA looking in LA!

BlackJack- I applied for the fall semester.


----------



## BlackJack23 (Dec 11, 2009)

zephyr568

how did you get your letter of acceptance already for fall semester?  i've applied for LMU you as well but haven't gotten any letter of accceptance or denial yet. freshman or transfer?


----------



## zephyr568 (Dec 12, 2009)

I applied as an incoming freshman, so that might be why I heard already. I'm not really sure, sorry!


----------



## BlackJack23 (Dec 12, 2009)

zephyr568

congrats dude, hopefully i'll have mine within the upcoming months


----------



## elcineman (Dec 13, 2009)

BlackJack23,
Did you apply to LMU as transfer? I'm presently a freshman and will be a soph by next Fall. LMU deferred me when I first applied out of high school. So maybe I'll be lucky enough to get in as a transfer.


----------



## BlackJack23 (Dec 14, 2009)

elcineman
Yeah I applied as a transfer.  Hopefully we can both make it in.  I'm not sure what the percentage is for acceptance to the school, I'll have to research it.


----------

